# [risolto] emerge --unmerge

## polslinux

Vorrei capire un po' di cose perchè ho dei dubbi...

1) dopo aver installato Gnome ho dato emerge --unmerge ekiga sound-juicer. Perchè se do 

```
emerge --update --deep --ask world 
```

poi me le reinstalla? Non c'è un modo per evitarlo?

EDIT: aperto altro post

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: Last edited by polslinux on Thu Apr 29, 2010 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> Vorrei capire un po' di cose perchè ho dei dubbi...
> 
> 1) dopo aver installato Gnome ho dato emerge --unmerge ekiga sound-juicer. Perchè se do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

evidentemente, quei programmi sono dipendenze di qualche altro pacchetto contenuto nel file /var/lib/portage/world.

questo file contiene l'elenco di tutti i pacchetti che sono stati compilati per una richiesta diretta di emerge (escludendo le dipendenze).

per esempio:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv ekiga

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pwlib-1.10.10-r2  USE="alsa ieee1394 ldap oss sasl sdl ssl v4l v4l2 xml -debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/opal-2.2.11  USE="-debug -noaudio -novideo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12  USE="dbus gnome sdl -avahi -debug -doc" 0 kB

```

se io installassi ekiga, solo l'ultimo pacchetto entrerebbe nel file world. le prime due dipendenze sarebbero escluse.

puoi usare il comando emerge -tpvuDN nome pacchetto per capire di quali programmi esattamente si tratti.

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) avevo bisogno di gutenprint 5.2.5-r1 quindi in /etc/portage/package.keyword ho messo  ~x86 per gutenprint...perchè poi facendo 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

regola d'oro: 1 post, 1 problema

 *polslinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) il browser chromium noto che c'è ma nella versione 9999....eh?!? C'è un modo per averlo Chromium o ancora non è supportato da Gentoo?
> 
> Grazie a tutti 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ciro64

ekiga è dipendenza del metapacchetto gnome.

----------

## polslinux

ok, aprirò un post per gli altri problemi  :Smile: 

tornando a ekiga..quindi non c'è un modo per toglierlo dalle scatole per sempre?

ogni volta che darò quel comando mi ricompilerà ekiga giusto?

----------

## Onip

se installi gnome-base/gnome ti becchi tutto il pacchetto completo, così come i dev gnome lo hanno pensato. Se vuoi sceglierti i pacchetti allora ti installi gnome-base/gnome-light e gli altri programmi che vuoi uno ad uno.

Nella tua situazione io farei così

```
# emerge -C gnome-base/gnome

# emerge gnome-base/gnome-light

# emerge --depclean -pv

```

a questo punto ti guardi per bene la lista dei pacchetti che ti vorrebbe togliere e "segnali" a portage quelli che vuoi tenere con

```
# emerge --noreplace <pacchetto>
```

Nota bene, solo i programmi che ti interessano, non le loro dipendenze.

Alla fine togli il "surplus" con --depclean

----------

## polslinux

Aaaah ok capito  :Smile: 

Grazie mille Onip!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

